# A Southern Chukar Hunt



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I had the opportunity to hunt with a fellow forum member. We had a great time, saw plenty of birds, many were pointed, and some were shot! And when we were done his wonderful wife cooked us dinner! A couple-a spoiled turds!

Startin' out low.









Oprah. You go girlfriend!









The Dude! This little sucker is a runner. I can't wait for his range when he gets older. :shock: 









So where's Jonesy and Trooper! Perhaps this is why there aint no pics of 'em! **** sawdust fer brains trial dogs! :wink: 









Fruits. Well earned by-god!









Time to head down, a storms a brewin'!

CJ


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice report Zim, looks like you had a good day. I'm headed out tomorrow, I hope the snow we got today moves those chukars down low.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice work boys! Those Astro tracking collars are pretty cool.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice hunt Zim. I love that pup!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice pic's Zim !! You make it look like springtime !!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> You make it look like springtime !!


Good thing I didn't go today, hu! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good work Zim. Nice pics as always. Glad that mans wife could put some food in you. Looks like you may need to find you one of those. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Glad that mans wife could put some food in you. *Looks like you may need to find you one of those.* :mrgreen:


 :lol: Yeah Zimmy, get on that would you? Nice pictures man... sure looks "chukarish" there.... you all sure run with some pretty dogs.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice pic there zim. nice job.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad to see you getting out with your friends and dogs and finding some birds.


----------

